# Need input on plasti-dip project



## RatBurger08 (May 12, 2012)

Hey,

I found 2 cans of black plasti-dip and came up with some photoshop renders of the front, I'll work on the rear later.

Let me know which one is better and what I could add or remove to help the design


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

You want a vampire cruze? Haha 

FYI the second one is better


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks like vampire fangs!


I bet he's thinking now... "well crap I didn't even notice the fangs"

hehe


----------



## RatBurger08 (May 12, 2012)

Lol in a way that was my design


----------



## RatBurger08 (May 12, 2012)

And fyi the bugs on the bumper were so bad I had to edit them out lol


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sry but I'd pass on the idea.Looks too cartoony.

Or at least wait till when it's October. 
Then take it off after halloween. 

Cartoony cars only work if you "go all out". just saying if you do decide to do it anyways. 

Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

There is this girl that lives near me with a white Mazda 3. Shes got giant eye lashes on her head lights! I shake my head every time I see it.


Here's an example lol












tecollins1 said:


> Sry but I'd pass on the idea.Looks too cartoony.
> 
> Or at least wait till when it's October.
> Then take it off after halloween.
> ...


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Please dont do this.


----------



## RatBurger08 (May 12, 2012)

Lol I'm not, I sobered up and realized the idea was not so smart lmao


----------

